# another insomnia thread- benzo source?



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone know a legit source for benzos? They seem to help me sleep the best.


Please help me out, thanks


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 25, 2011)

...lol


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 25, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> ...lol



You think it's funny people have insomnia?


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 25, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> You think it's funny people have insomnia?



Think it's funny someone actually asked for a legit source for perscription pills outside of a doctor and expected a good answer.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Thought this wouldn't go well. But that's how desperate I am and I got no health insurance. Someone help me out please?


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Ahhh I found a source

World Pharma!  Do they accept prepaid cards? and how long does the shipments usually take?


----------



## vortex (Jun 25, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Ahhh I found a source
> 
> World Pharma!  Do they accept prepaid cards? and how long does the shipments usually take?


I have used c.c before, but not prepaid, super fast shipping!!


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

ah I contacted them asking if i can use a prepaid credit card but got a vague response lol

all he said was "yes Visa CC..make order and you will see..."

eh I'll just use a credit card w.e


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn I just tried to make an order and it said mastercard is unavailable right now, only visa for now.


----------



## sambolovesit (Jun 27, 2011)

*sleepers*

bro go c your doc tell him your restless at nite he may send u for a psychologist app just do it once they will want to no some history say u are tense and irratible and wake up for a couple hours every nite go bak to ya doc they will send it threw to him sayin u got issues ...just say u dont have the time nor the money for more psych appoinments and they will give u what u want just dont say u have a history of drug abuse cos they wont give u the good ones as i found out


----------



## brundel (Jun 27, 2011)

Valerian (herb) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Trazodone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 27, 2011)

look up phenibut


----------



## sambolovesit (Jun 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> Valerian (herb) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Trazodone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 


anab0lix said:


> Thought this wouldn't go well. But that's how desperate I am and I got no health insurance. Someone help me out please?


just ask around look for fliptout tense fukers or sad ass chiks they got em


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trazodone give me hypotension and makes me pass out in the middle of the night when I get up to take a leak.
Seroquel works great for me at 25mg a night 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## brundel (Jun 28, 2011)

Trazadone at 25mg is ok for me.
100mg and Im like the walking dead.

Seroquel will effect your ability to get health insurance in the future due to it being exclusively labeled as an antipsychotic.


----------

